# المكتبة الالكترونية العامة > طلبات الكتب >  اهم المشاكل المحاسبية للشركات متعددة الجنسية

## شادى الاعصر

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
انا شادى 
وبعمل مشروع التخرج فى
اهم المشاكل المحاسبية للشركات متعددة الجنسية
ومش لقى الموضوع على النت
لو حد يعرف يجبلى الموضوع دا هو موجود فى كتاب اسمة المحاسبة الدولية
شكرا

----------


## Secret

شباب و صبايا
ياريت نحاول نساعد الاخ في العثور على الكتاب

شكرا للجميع على الاهتمام

----------

